# Interferencias en transmisor de audio y video



## catedralin (Oct 8, 2006)

bueno ante todo un saludo a todos, no se si me ayuda viene bien en esta seccion, pero os comento yo tengo un router inalambrico para acceso a internet y tengo un transmisor de audio y video para ver digital + en otra television y el problema es que me hace interferencias dicho transmisor, me imagino que por el router inalambrico. Hay alguna manera de quitar esas interferencias. gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 8, 2006)

Holas.catedralin. Desconozco exactamente a que freciencia trabajan cada unos delos aparaton involucrados asi esque solo te puedo dar una idea de loque debes hacer   espero que te sirva de algo..

Quien recive la interfenecia, la TV o el router???? al que reciba interferencia ponle un filtro pasabanda con el ancho de banda suficiente para que pasen todas las señales( la portadora de audio y la portadora de video en el caso del TV).

BYE!


----------



## catedralin (Oct 9, 2006)

quien recibe la interferencia es el aparato de tv, y perdona mi gran ignorancia pero no tengo ni idea de que es un filtro pasabanda y donde comprarlo. Gracia.s


----------

